# برنامج قنبلة و مميز يشرح جميع انظمة السيارة بالصور و الفيديو ( البرنامج مجاني )



## programme (15 فبراير 2011)

اقدم لكم اخواني هذا البرنامج الرائع

برنامج فعلا مميز

هذا البرنامج يشرح جميع انظمة السيارة شرحا ممتازا مدعم بالصور و الفيديو

ايضا به مختصرات كل نظام علي حدي

كما انه مدعمة بملفات باور بوينت للشرح


حجم البرنامج : 3.36 جيجابايت

لغة البرنامج : انجليزي طبعا

البرنامج مجاني اي انه لا يحتاج اي سيريال او باتش او كراك

فقط بعد تحميله و فك الضغط عنه يحرق علي اسطوانه او يركب علي اسطوانه وهمية









صور من البرنامج


















































تم تجميع الروابط في ملف واحد و رفعها

اضغط هنا لتحميل الروابط




تم حماية الرابط و اختصاره فقط ادخل اليه ثم انتظر حتي يظهر زر اصفر اعلي الصفحه ناحية اليمين اضغط عليه


للاسف الاسطوانه مرفوعه علي روابط رخمه في التحميل

لكن انا عندي الحل

شرح انا عملته عشان تحول روابط هذه المواقع الي روابط صاروخية تدعم استكمال التحميل


اضغط هنا للدخول للشرح









هذا الموضوع مقدم لكم من احمد المغربي Programmer 

ياريت يعني تقول حتي شكرا


 





​


----------



## mina.fanous (15 فبراير 2011)

*مشكوووور و جاري التحميل *


----------



## saad_srs (15 فبراير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany dif (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراُ وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (16 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## d_a_w_i (16 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ..

أشكرك أخى الفاضل على تلك الــ CD المميزة

وأحب أن أشارك برابط تورنت ..... هنااااااااااا







​


----------



## mnew_iraq (19 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عادل 1980 (19 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووور


----------



## mnew_iraq (19 فبراير 2011)

بس الرابط مو شغال


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (19 فبراير 2011)

مجهود جميل تشكر عليه


----------



## d_a_w_i (20 فبراير 2011)

رابط التورنت يعمل بكفاءة >> هنا


----------



## adnan hashim (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## na471505 (22 فبراير 2011)

شكرا بس الروابط كثير


----------



## malak200029 (25 فبراير 2011)

اخى العزيز جزاك الله خيرا ولكن اين رلبط التورنت اجواعادة وضعة


----------



## programme (25 فبراير 2011)

malak200029 قال:


> اخى العزيز جزاك الله خيرا ولكن اين رلبط التورنت اجواعادة وضعة




http://www.mediafire.com/?7nnkiv689n78c9h

هذا هو رابط تحميل التورنت اخي


----------



## مجموعة الاجراس (25 فبراير 2011)

جزيل الشكر اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود منتظرين منكم المزيد


----------



## loqmane (4 مارس 2011)

مش حيفجر الجهاز


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكزر


----------



## malak200029 (10 مارس 2011)

حقا انا سعيد جدا بهذا البرنامج الفوق رائع وكلمة رائع كلمة بسيطة جدا امم هذا الجمال وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## assrar (10 مارس 2011)

جزيل الشكر اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود​


----------



## شنكارو1 (11 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياغالي


----------



## Hungry_Wolf (13 مارس 2011)

thanks for sharing this ,and a big thanks for the torrent file,btw the tracker is private you should be more grateful ,what i want to say that the guy who put the torrent file is risking his own account ,thanks again


----------



## فكري محمد (24 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
يا اخى


----------



## waelelgammam1 (25 أبريل 2011)

الف الف شكرا يا زعيم


----------



## weld4lhay (9 مايو 2011)

*الف شكر لك عزيزي*​


----------

